# HSS1332A ATD carburetor part number



## NHbem (Dec 24, 2017)

Can someone help me confirm the correct part number for my HSS1332A ATD carburetor? I need to replace it and it appears that some on line dealers are showing 2 part numbers. One is 16100-Z1C-H61 and on the same parts list they are listing 16100-Z1C - HA1. I suspect that the 16100-Z1C-H61 is the correct one but I figured that I would just ask the forum guys for confirmation. My serial number is SAFA 1002516.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

First, you shouldn't need to replace a HSS carb already. They're easily cleanable.
That said, the original model carb for your serial number is: 

16100-Z1C-H61CARBURETOR ASSY. (BE48F A)
The other one is for serial number 2166645 and above. Would probably work fine as well.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

also wondering why you need to replace? I have had people replace their Honda carbs that just need a cleaning but never addressed the underlying reason. they install a new carb and then have the same issue down the road because they left bad gas in tank.

from my experience Honda carbs are 99% salvageable .

not saying this is your issue. just wondering why you need a replacement so soon.


----------



## NHbem (Dec 24, 2017)

tabora said:


> First, you shouldn't need to replace a HSS carb already. They're easily cleanable.
> That said, the original model carb for your serial number is:
> 
> 16100-Z1C-H61CARBURETOR ASSY. (BE48F A)
> The other one is for serial number 2166645 and above. Would probably work fine as well.


Tabora,
Thank you for confirming the carb part number. I’m still on the fence about replacing the carb. I’m still having surging issues with my HSS 1332 and need to run with the choke about 1/4 open. I’ve already re jetted to a 110 and always run fresh fuel. There is much less surging with the 110 then with the original jet but it still comes on at various times. It’s driving me crazy. I may clean out the jet and emulsifier tube and see what happens. I haven’t worked on carbs before so I’m a little unsure as to how far I want to go. I’ve been all over this forum checking out possible solutions but maybe I haven’t gone far enough yet with the carb work. Having a replacement carb will allow me to have a carb ready to go if I screw up the cleaning of my existing carb. Maybe it’s not too logical but that’s what I’m thinking.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> also wondering why you need to replace? I have had people replace their Honda carbs that just need a cleaning but never addressed the underlying reason. they install a new carb and then have the same issue down the road because they left bad gas in tank.
> 
> from my experience Honda carbs are 99% salvageable .
> 
> not saying this is your issue. just wondering why you need a replacement so soon.


Agreed. I bought an ultrasonic cleaner just to deal with the ethanol problem years ago, but certainly for a one-off some carb cleaner and elbow grease will make it like new again.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Your idle jet may be clogged. No need to even open the carb, just take the idle jet out, clean it and put it back in. The hole in the idle jet has to be the smallest hole on any carb I have every worked on, most people usually miss it when cleaning the carb, I know I have missed it in the past. 

The hole thickness is slightly bigger than a human hair.


----------



## NHbem (Dec 24, 2017)

JnC said:


> Your idle jet may be clogged. No need to even open the carb, just take the idle jet out, clean it and put it back in. The hole in the idle jet has to be the smallest hole on any carb I have every worked on, most people usually miss it when cleaning the carb, I know I have missed it in the past.
> 
> The hole thickness is slightly bigger than a human hair.


Thanks JnC
Is an idle jet also called a pilot jet. Again, forgive me as I’m a rookie when it comes to carbs.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

NHbem said:


> Is an idle jet also called a pilot jet?


Yes. There are typically two jets in an OPE carburetor, the idle/pilot jet and the main/high speed jet.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

yes, many times it's the pilot/idle jet. also usually the little 1x4mm O-ring has to be replaced on it if it's flat or distorted. it's fairly easy to remove.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

The idle/pilot jet is external so you don't have to take the carb apart to service it.
it is located under the idle stop screw. A little black plastic jet that is common to clog more than a main jet due to the smaller orifice/hole in it.
You have to first remove the throttle stop screw to get the jet out of the carburetor body, which is easy to do.
Once they clog, they will cause the engine to "Surge" when run at full throttle while it is not under a "Load", and can also cause it to "Stall" when the throttle is placed in the Idle" position.
Honda makes a special Jet Cleaning tool that should be used to clean it. The tool contains 10 small specially sized wires in the kit that do not have ridges on them like a welding torch tip cleaner. The Tip cleaners will ruin a jet from the serrations in them, the Honda wires are smooth and sized specifically for the different sized jets that it is intended to be used on.
There is a chart on the tool telling what wire to use for whatever sized jet you are cleaning.
The tool is usually only available from an Authorized Honda Power Equipment Dealer. They can be a little bit expensive, but they are worth it.
Honda Jet Cleaner Set tool part # 07JPZ-001010B


----------



## NHbem (Dec 24, 2017)

ST1100A said:


> The idle/pilot jet is external so you don't have to take the carb apart to service it.
> it is located under the idle stop screw. A little black plastic jet that is common to clog more than a main jet due to the smaller orifice/hole in it.
> You have to first remove the throttle stop screw to get the jet out of the carburetor body, which is easy to do.
> Once they clog, they will cause the engine to "Surge" when run at full throttle while it is not under a "Load", and can also cause it to "Stall" when the throttle is placed in the Idle" position.
> ...


Thanks for giving me some good detail on a place I need to check out.Afterreading all your comments I did some checking and it looks like I can actually purchase a pilot jet set/O ring part 99204-ZE-0450 for about $11 and a setting collar 16148-141-881 for about $5. This may be the easiest way to go rather than spending the $60 to $90 for the Honda tool. Boy the jet cleaner tool looks neat and I’m sure it would come in handy with cleaning other areas in the carb.


----------



## NHbem (Dec 24, 2017)

NHbem said:


> Thanks for giving me some good detail on a place I need to check out.Afterreading all your comments I did some checking and it looks like I can actually purchase a pilot jet set/O ring part 99204-ZE-0450 for about $11 and a setting collar 16148-141-881 for about $5. This may be the easiest way to go rather than spending the $60 to $90 for the Honda tool. Boy the jet cleaner tool looks neat and I’m sure it would come in handy with cleaning other areas in the carb.


Sorry, I made a mistake on one of the parts. Collar setting part is 16172 ZE3 W10 and it’s about $7.


----------



## Joel_Kuszynski (Dec 4, 2020)

NHbem,

Don't replace the carb. Clean the pilot jet. Watch this video-


----------

